# Rockshox xc30 - Lock out - Should the fork move at all when locked out?



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi not sure if anybody can help. I have just upgraded my forks to a Rockshox XC30 Fork. It has a lock out feature however when it is engaged If I put my full weight over the front of the bike when riding I can move the fork up and down with effort. To note I am about 180lbs in weight

If I disengage it then the fork acts as you would expect - with suspension. 

I wasn't sure if the lock out feature is designed to completely prevent any movement (up and down) in the fork or if it just makes it extremely stiff ( as with mine?

Many Thanks

David


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It will not make the fork completely rigid. There will be some movement.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Many thanks - so basically I can bounce the fork suspension if I put my weight on it even when locked out - albeit I would have to be right over the bars with my weight and it is very stiff. Just wanted to check that there isn't a fault. I was under the impression it completely made the fork rigid. Thanks


----------



## mercyNside (Jan 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi not sure if anybody can help. I have just upgraded my forks to a Rockshox XC30 Fork. It has a lock out feature however when it is engaged If I put my full weight over the front of the bike when riding I can move the fork up and down with effort. To note I am about 180lbs in weight
> 
> If I disengage it then the fork acts as you would expect - with suspension.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

I have the same fork. When locked out mine moves slightly up and down as well. I'm around 170lbs... I've been told this is completely normal.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2014)

Many thanks. I was just surprised that even when locked out for example if I drop off a kerb and I happen to have my weight over the bars the fork will still move down. Basically to me it doesn't really lock out the fork but just makes it really stiff with movement still possible


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

The TurnKey lockout feature on that fork has a blow off valve that's designed to allow the fork to compress during an unexpected hit. You dropping off a curb with the lockout engaged and the fork compressing is a prime example of this.

XC 30 TK | SRAM


----------



## ianyuk (Apr 11, 2014)

glad someone else has this same issue, i just put a set on my full suss and its the same, if i really lean on them they move a bit when locked out.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

My Rock Shox Sektor is the same, when locked out it will still move a little.


----------

